# Pcs



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

allo, this is where u post ur pc spec and we go OOOOO ( if its good that is) then we post ours, lol but anyway 2moro im getting a jeantech 5 bay case http://www.jeantech.com/Products/Cases/5_Bay/5_bay.html and a 120mm fan, then in a week im getting my motherboard and psu and cpu, and then next week im getting everything else, heres what im getting

Asus A7N8X-X nForce2 (Socket A) Motherboard

Samsung SP0802N 80GB Hard Drive

Teac 3.5" Black Floppy Disk Drive

Samsung SW-252B 52x52x24x CD-RW (Black)

Samsung SD-616QBB 16x48x DVD-ROM (Black)

Kingston HyperX 256MB DDR PC2700 RAM ( im getting two sticks of this)

AMD Athlon "Barton" XP2500+ 333FSB

Coolermaster Aero 7+ Copper heatsink And Aerofan combo with speed controller

Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB TV-Out/DVI

Q-Tec 550W Dual Fan Gold PSU

and the Jeantech 5BAY case

in total it will cost £610.

cmon guys post ya specs


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Here are the specs to my PC:

IBM thinkpad A21m (2001)
Pentium 3
600 mhz
20gb hd
128 mb ddr ram
D-link wireless card
some slow IBM made CD-RW drive

as for video/sound cards and anything else, i have no idea!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol u forgot to say OOOOOOOO before u posted ur spec..


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

MAIN comp
Abit Kt7-raid
AMD tbird 900mhz
768mb sdram
Geforce4 fx5600 256ddr tvout/dvi
40gb Hd
30gb Hd
60gb Hd
30gb Hd
sony cdrw 16x12x48

2ndary comp
Asus A7v8x (with wireless slot)
AMD xp2700
512 ddr 2700
ATI radeon 9600 256ddr tvout/dvi
30gb Hd
SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD 52x24x52

laptop
ACER 212Te series
Intel Celeron 800mhz
128mb sdram
cheapass vid card 16mb SHARED MEMORY.
10gb Hd
cd-rom


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you forgot to say OOOOOO before the post


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you had got to be kidding me. post whores


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LOL yer u did! u correct that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Commodore 64.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

:nod:

only the truly elite use c64's.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I got an N64


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

i said PCs innes, not games consoles, lol but hey guys, ive orderd my case, didnt get the jeantech 5bay, i got a wait for it...... BEANTECH BT-80 Acrylic crystal clear case!, WOO HOOO it will be here tomorow or the day after


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

welp .. i've got an Atari

SNES ... mike tyson's punchout!!!
Sega .... Altered Beast .... Madden 91'!!!!










J/k

Nforce2 2300 AMD
80G HD
1.5 G RAM
GeForce4 512MB
Audigy

did i mention I have a old school gameboy ... BLACK AND WHITE BABY!!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

OOOOOOO

2.6ghz P4 
1gig ram
d-link wifi card and a spare link sys wifi card
dual boot with win xp pro and mandrake 9.1
120 seagate barracuda 7200rpm hdd
80gig western digital 7200rpm hdd
ati raedeon ve ddr

still more upgrades to come


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

and here's the case I'm ordering soon :nod:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

or the info in a script if you prefer...

/me is not script kiddie


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

nice. and heres the case i orderd earlier, will be here 2moro or day after


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

got damn skript kiddie!

how about i r00t ur boxen for that scumbag!!!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

man scumbag | more

su scumbag1


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Main PC:
Athlon XP 2000
MSI KT4V
1024 MB PC 2700
64 MB Geforce 4 Ti 4200
SB Live Value
40 + 15 GB Seagate harddrives
Iiyama 19"
Win XP Pro

Laptop:
P4 2.8GHz
512 MB PC2700
64 MB Mobile Radeon 9000
Carppy 2-channel audio
40 GB Harddrive
15" XVGA
Wn XP Pro


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

i'm IRC famous!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

[email protected] [~]# uptime
4:29pm up 79 days, 9:08, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.00
celeron 2.0
512mb ram
80gig

[email protected] [~]# uptime
4:30pm up 102 days, 12:43, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

laptop:
2.4ghz p4
256mb ram
64mb ati
etc. etc.

tower:
lian-li pc60 (maybe.. might be different model..there all the same for the most part anyway)
abit kx7-333
amd xp1600+ overclocked to 1844mhz
crucial 512mb ddr pc2700

couple other misc rigs.. that just kinda sit around.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

http://is-a-ninja.com/pics/mark_is_a_scumbag.gif


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

don't make me boot into linux foo :rasp:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh.. dont make me cry mark.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have a computer


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

heres my case . . . theres really more crap in there than I care to mention, but you get the idea.

~Will.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

packard bell
100mhz
8mb of ram
sound card :laugh:

Mac G4 sawtooth
dual 80 GB harddirve
80 G 
dual ATI raddeons somethings (had 2 monitors)


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> don't make me boot into linux foo :rasp:


 why would you have to boot into linux .... WHY AREN'T YOU RUNNING IT RIGHT NOW!!!!

WHO WOULDN'T BE RUNNING LINUX AS THEIR OS!!!!!

TUX RULES!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh plz.. linux as desktop blows worse then a viet hooker.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

computer talk


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

p4 2.4
512mb ram 
80gb hard disk
128mg grafics card
and this is my case


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

128meg graphics card, COME ON MAN TELL US THE DETAILS! lol


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

you are a geek man i bet when you have a sh*t you call it downloading


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol, no i call it emptying my recycling bin


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

if your getting a new case you might want to check this site it's were i got mine 
http://www.xcase.co.uk/index.html


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol ive allready orderd my case online, check last page


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

that case looks a bit cheap they sell them in a shop near me for £18 i think your wasting all that top spec hardware by putting it in a cheap case 
thats just f*cking clown shoes :laugh:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

ermm mate thats a Beantech BT80 Acrylic case, it cost £120!!! dont yo dare diss sumin i just spent £120


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont really like the acrylic look its a bit been the done that if you like it thats cool 
oh n by the way £120 you got ripped bro


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

look here english man http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Onl...r_Cases_35.html 3rd one down, the BeanTech BT-80 Acrylic Case - Clear (CA-000-BT)


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

it was £116 inc the VAT,and delivery with insurance and tracking, and no i didnt get ripped, acrylic cases are bloody expensive fool


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats pricey man i looks like some thing id grow my weed in :laugh: there not that good and i still think you got ripped


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol no i wasnt ripped fool,look at the price difference between acrylic tanks and glass tanks, acrylics some good stuff man, and NO i did not get ripped...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

:laugh: ok then fool


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> lol no i wasnt ripped fool,look at the price difference between acrylic tanks and glass tanks, acrylics some good stuff man, and NO i did not get ripped...


 Howd we go from talking about cases to tanks?!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

here read this review fool http://www.bit-tech.net/review/170/ it cleary says What is it :Beantech BT-80 Crystal Clear Acrylic Medium Tower Case 
Manufacturer : Beantech
Supplier : Beantech
Cost : Approx £120 ($195.00)
Availability : Now
Verdict : A quality clear Acrylic mid tower case, only requiring some minor detail improvements to be truely great... Recommended, fool and also at the end fool it says a good strong acrylic case for those on a BUDGET, see that word fool BUDGET meaning its cheap fool, lets just call each other fool from now on ok fool? lol


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i know its just MAD MAN


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> here read this review fool http://www.bit-tech.net/review/170/ it cleary says What is it :Beantech BT-80 Crystal Clear Acrylic Medium Tower Case
> Manufacturer : Beantech
> Supplier : Beantech
> Cost : Approx £120 ($195.00)
> ...


 Whats with all the name calling, fool?!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

dont call me MAN, call me FOOL lol,


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

no mate your the fool for buying that pile of crap ill call you apple mac wannna be mofo







its sh*t end of


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> plonker_from_mars said:
> 
> 
> > here read this review fool http://www.bit-tech.net/review/170/ it cleary says What is it :Beantech BT-80 Crystal Clear Acrylic Medium Tower Case
> ...










its the new cool thing for fools to do, FOOL :laugh:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

englishman said:


> no mate your the fool for buying that pile of crap ill call you apple mac wannna be mofo :rasp: its sh*t end of


 nah its not sh*t fool, its to show off my system fool, im getting UV lights fool, and laser leds fool, and neon string fool, and all the stuff i can fool , and i aint no apple mac wannabe fool, if iwanted a a mac fool i wudda bought one fool, macs are gay fool, no good for gaming on fool


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Whatever!!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ok its sh*t just leave it by the way your mum says shes staying out tonight


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

get stuff here


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

oh yer very funny fool, not FOOL, why cant we just be friends fooool, im a lover not a fighter fooool


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

ok but you aint lovin me boy im thinking of doing the winamp led screen on mine (proper modding lol) im only jokeing your case is ok i guess


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

nuff said


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

englishman said:


> ok but you aint lovin me boy im thinking of doing the winamp led screen on mine (proper modding lol) im only jokeing your case is ok i guess


 just friends will do, lol FOOOOL


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

that looks like a crap version of mine that blue case


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol stop dissing every1s cases, i knew this would turn into one of them whos is better and what sucks threads again, cant yo just be normal and stop dissing everyones things, mods i think a CLOSSSEDDD may be in order(again)


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

if you dont stop saying fool, im going to close YOU. That has gotta be the most annoying thing EVER.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

englishman said:


> that looks like a crap version of mine that blue case


 koolance is l337 it owns j00


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

WHAT YA TALKIN BOUT DREW?, i'll just be gary coleman instead now, lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

as it should.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

plonker_from_mars said:


> WHAT YA TALKIN BOUT DREW?, i'll just be gary coleman instead now, lol


 that would be better then trying to be the english mr.t


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanx Drew...it was giving me a headache!


----------

